# Philosophy of Charles Schultz



## shesulsa (Jan 20, 2006)

In my email today:


The following is the philosophy of Charles      Schultz, the creator of the "Peanuts" comic strip. You don't have to      actually answer the questions. Just read the e-mail straight through, and      you'll get the point. 
 
 1. Name the five wealthiest people in the      world. 
 
 2. Name the last five Heisman trophy winners.      
 
 3. Name the last five winners of the Miss      America. 
 
 4. Name ten people who have won the Nobel or      Pulitzer Prize. 
 
 5. Name the last half dozen Academy Award      winner for best actor and actress. 
 
 6. Name the last decade's worth of World      Series winners. The point is, none of us remember the      headliners of yesterday. These are no second-rate achievers. They are the      best in their fields. But the applause dies. Awards tarnish. Achievements      are forgotten. Accolades and certificates are buried with their owners      .

Here's another quiz. See how you do on this      one: 
 

 1. List a few teachers who aided your journey      through school. 

 2. Name three friends who have helped you      through a difficult time. 

 3. Name five people who have taught you      something worthwhile.

 4. Think of a few people who have made you      feel appreciated and special. 

 5. Think of five people you enjoy spending      time with.
Easier? 
 
 The lesson: The people who make a difference      in your life are not the ones with the most credentials, the most money, or      the most awards. They are the ones that care .
Pass this on to those people who have made a      difference in your life. 
 
 "Don't worry about the world coming to an end      today. 

 It's already tomorrow in Australia." (Charles      Schultz)


----------



## michaeledward (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks ...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 20, 2006)

That's swell.

Arigato :asian:


----------



## AlwaysTraining (Jan 20, 2006)

That's good stuff.  I especially like the Schultz quote at the end.  I'll be sure to remember that.


----------

